# Ist O2 ein gutes Netz oder nicht ?



## 16Blue89 (8. April 2015)

Hi,
ich möcht mir gern einen neuen Vertrag mit Lte holen und dazu noch das neue Samsung Note 4.Habe schon ein paar Tarife im Vodafone und o2 Netz gefunden,jedoch wäre ein Vertrag im o2 Netz billiger aber was haltet ihr so von o2?


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2015)

Objektiv sind das Vodafone und Telekom Netz doch deutlich besser ausgebaut als die E-Netze der Telefónica. Subjektiv ist es aber stark vom konkreten Ort abhängig. 
Im Düsseldorfer Raum kommen ich z.B. mit dem Eplus Netz prima klar, habe aber fast nie LTE. Meine Mutter mit O2 hat eher noch weniger Empfang. Wenn du aber in einer Stadt wohnst in der O2 voll ausgebaut ist und selbige nicht regelmäßig verlässt spricht für dich trotzdem nichts gegen das Netz.


----------



## Stueppi (8. April 2015)

O2 hat doch letztes Jahr so ein Positiv klingeden Tarif eingeführt, Fun Plus iwas oder so. War am ende nur ne DrosselLeitung und die Leute haben sich darüber aufgeregt weils ja auch die Telekom zur Drosselkom wurde.

Allein um sowas nicht zu unterstützen würde ich nicht O2 nehmen.

Und weil es Leute gibt die denken ich hetze jetzt muss ich auch noch erwähnen das es MEINE MEINUNG dazu ist.

Edit: Es hieß "Fair Use Vorteil"


----------



## yingtao (8. April 2015)

Kommt wirklich auf die Region an. Letztes Jahr hat E-Plus ausgebaut um überhaupt genug Kapazitäten für die vielen Kunden zu haben. Jetzt nach der Übernahme des kompletten E-Plus Netzes durch Telefonica sollen die Anbieter im E-Plus Netz zusammengelegt werden und das Netz weiter ausgebaut werden. Der Ausbau soll aber frühstens nächstes Jahr anfangen. Vodafone und Telekom haben schon jetzt ein ganz gut ausgebautes Netz aber auch da kommt es auf die Region an. Ich weiß nicht ob es das noch immer gibt aber man konnte sich mal so eine Google Maps Karte anzeigen lassen wo die einzelnen Antennen stehen und welche Reichweite die haben worüber man abschätzen kann wie guten Empfang man haben wird. 

Ich persönlich hatte sowohl mit Vodafone als auch E-Plus eher schlechte Erfahrungen. Bei Vodafone hatte ich in meiner Region eher schlechten Empfang und bei E-Plus habe ich in letzter Zeit immer wieder kein Netz was laut E-Plus an einer Überlastung des Netzes liegt weil noch immer sehr viele in die günstigen Tarife des E-Plus Netzes wechseln.


----------



## ich111 (8. April 2015)

Die LTE Option bringt afaik nichts, da du so oder so Zugriff auf das LTE Netz hast, halt "nur" mit HSDPA bzw. HSPA+ Geschwindigkeit


----------



## XeT (8. April 2015)

DrogenMensch schrieb:


> Hängt tatsächlich von der Region ab. Ich wohne in München und werde mein 02 Netz Vertrag  bald kündigen.
> Ich habe teilweise mitten auf der Straße kein Empfang, in Gebäuden wo D Netz kein Problem ist garnicht erst zu reden.



Kann auch an deinem Telefon liegen. Hab auch O2 und die mit Vodafon meckern mehr. Der eine verstummte aber durch den wechsel vom HTC auf IPhone.
Also wenn überhaupt würde ich nur D1 über den rest stellen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. April 2015)

In Köln hab ich mit O2 fast immer vollen Empfang + LTE . in Hamburg z.B hatte ich nur vollen LTE Empfang sei es Ubahn oder im Zug.  Kommt sehr stark darauf an wo du wohnst.


----------



## TheOnLY (8. April 2015)

Wurden E-Plus und O2 Netze nach  wegen der Übernahmen von e-Plus durch O2 vor kurzem nicht zusammengelegt?


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2015)

Leider nein. Man hat nur zum Teil nationales Roaming zwischen den Netzen getestet. Die Langfristige Planung ist zwar ein Zusammenlegen, gleichzeitig laufen aber schon die Klagen der Konkurrenz weil die Telefónica damit mehr Frequenzen besitzt als die Netzagentur für einen einzelnen Provider vorsieht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. April 2015)

16Blue89 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich möcht mir gern einen neuen Vertrag mit Lte holen und dazu noch das neue Samsung Note 4.Habe schon ein paar Tarife im Vodafone und o2 Netz gefunden,jedoch wäre ein Vertrag im o2 Netz billiger aber was haltet ihr so von o2?



Und was ist dein Budget ( Monatlich ).


----------



## Tues86 (9. April 2015)

Hallo,

also ich persönlich bin von der Netzabdeckung von O2 enttäuscht. Aber wie bereits andere hier erwähnt haben, hängt es bei O2 extrem von der Region ab.
Ich komme aus Berlin, habe jedoch auch in den Randbezirken nicht immer die Super Abdeckung.

Jedoch gehören die Tarife von O2 mit zu den billigsten. Nach meiner Laufzeit werde ich mich aber von O2 trennen und zu einem anderen Anbieter wechseln.


----------



## 16Blue89 (9. April 2015)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Und was ist dein Budget ( Monatlich ).



Monatlich liegt mein Budget bei 40 euro
Hoffe mal das es da etwas gescheites geben müsste ?
un ja mal noch eine Frage,ist "Mobilcom-Debitel " ein Provider oder eher ein händler ?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (9. April 2015)

Sagen wir Händler, so wie ich das da verstehe machen sie praktisch auf ihre Namen bei O2 einen Vertrag der dann über dich läuft. z.B O2 nimmt dich warum auch immer nicht was gerne mal vorkommt, dann gehst du zu Mobilcom Debitel und suchst dir was aus z,B wieder O2 und mit höherer Chance bekommst du da deinen Wunschvertrag den O2 dir so nicht geben wollte.


----------



## 16Blue89 (9. April 2015)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Sagen wir Händler, so wie ich das da verstehe machen sie praktisch auf ihre Namen bei O2 einen Vertrag der dann über dich läuft. z.B O2 nimmt dich warum auch immer nicht was gerne mal vorkommt, dann gehst du zu Mobilcom Debitel und suchst dir was aus z,B wieder O2 und mit höherer Chance bekommst du da deinen Wunschvertrag den O2 dir so nicht geben wollte.



Ahh ok genauso stelle ich mir eine gute Antwort vor  Danke


----------



## Tues86 (10. April 2015)

16Blue89 schrieb:


> Monatlich liegt mein Budget bei 40 euro
> Hoffe mal das es da etwas gescheites geben müsste ?
> un ja mal noch eine Frage,ist "Mobilcom-Debitel " ein Provider oder eher ein händler ?



Soll bei den genannten 40€ ein Handy mit dabei sein? Oder geht es hier rein um den Vertrag?


----------



## 16Blue89 (14. April 2015)

Tues86 schrieb:


> Soll bei den genannten 40€ ein Handy mit dabei sein? Oder geht es hier rein um den Vertrag?


Es sollte ein Handy mit dabei sein


----------



## D00msday (15. April 2015)

*Entweder O2 *
https://www.eteleon.de/shop/angebote/Note_4/Galaxy-Note-4-inkl.-Wunschtarif
monatliche Grundgebühr 30-40€
(einmalig) Startpaketpreis 20-25€
(einmalig) 50€ Gerätepreis

zum Beispiel:
https://www.eteleon.de/details/4702/Samsung-Galaxy-Note-4-PremiumSIM-LTE-M

Samsung Note 4
+ LTE 50 (2 GB Flat)
+ Allnet-Flat (Telefon, Handy, SMS, alle Netze)
+ 40€ monatliche Grundgebühr
- 25€ Startpaketpreis
- 50€ einmalige Gerätezuzahlung
= *1.035€*

Geräteneupreis = 480€
1035€ - 480€
_*Mehrkosten = 555€*_


*oder D1*


Mobilfunktarif und Zusatzoptionen wÃ¤hlen

Samsung Note 4
+ LTE 50 (1,5 GB Flat)
+ Allnet-Flat (Telefon, Handy, SMS, alle Netze)
+ 50€ monatliche Grundgebühr
- 30€ Startpaketpreis
- 1€ Gerätepreis
= 1.231 €

Geräteneupreis = 480€
1231€ - 480€
_*Mehrkosten = 751€*_


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2015)

16Blue89 schrieb:


> Es sollte ein Handy mit dabei sein



Wie hoch soll die Zuzahlung für das Handy sein und welches Handy soll es werden.


----------



## blauebanane (16. April 2015)

Ich würde mich an den Übersichten bei mydealz orientieren. "die besten Handytarife zum Wochenende" da sind immer die günstigsten aufgelistet.


----------

